# Advice on mowing needs



## flyingace (May 1, 2010)

I'm buying property with 4-5 acres of grass/weeds. The ground is uneven in spots and there is some slope (15-20 degrees). Is a lawn tractor of any kind going to be
adequate for this, or should I just buy a used tractor and bush-hog?

Thanks for the replies,
J


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

As I always recommend Simplicity tractors, you can also find a old john deere 316,318,420 etc for under 1800 dollars. They are heavy duty garden duty tractors, tanks indeed. Or an old simplicity sovereign garden tractor will do for around and under 1800 as well. If you want to spend the money around 3-5K+ simplicity offers the prestige, conquest and for over 6K the legacy 2wd and 4wd legacy xl in diesel or gas. You can get big decks or buy brush cutters. check their website for their products Lawn Mowers by Simplicity: Push Mowers, Riding Mowers, Zero Turn Mower . Simplicity is where its at right now. Check out toro and gravely zero turns, they are built for commercial use and can cut the time in half vs a tractor . Im out of time, please reply with any questions. I dont work for simplicity, but I own one and I am satisfied.


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

I would not recomend a zero turn for slopes. That said I have seen commercial contractors mowing on slopes I would not walk on.


----------



## Windlake (Apr 29, 2010)

I've also seen commercial contractors mowing in a pouring rain ... "cut day" means "CUT DAY!!" LOL


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

i still havent figured out the slope factor of percentages.


----------

